# Locking Suitcases



## Calyn79 (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you still lock your cases when flying. And to do so do you have to have the 'approved' locks now. I was thinking of using little plastic zap-straps for the job....easy to get into, but at least I'd know that someone had opened my case for inspection once past the check-in point. Just curious to hear what folks are doing these days. I'll be clearning U.S. customs in Vancouver prior to boarding. Thank you.


----------



## Aussiedog (Mar 12, 2008)

*Not me*

I don't lock my suitcases anymore.

The last time I did, using approved locks, "they" just yanked the lock off and absolutely ruined the zipper on a new suitcase. 

I just carry my valuables in my carry-on and figure that if they are that anxious to check out our dirty socks and underwear - more power to them.

Ann


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2008)

I use plastic wire ties. I get them in colors at the home center and keep extras in an outside pocket. They are tamper evident, durable and cheap. Just remember to have a nail clipper in your carry-on or you'll have a time cutting them off when you try to unpack

Jim Ricks


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2008)

My BIL sent me a video a while back showing how you could get into your suitcase if you "lost your key".  Basically, you take a pen and push it between the teeth of a plastic zipper.  The you pull open the zipper, remove what you want, and run the locked zipper tab-handles back around the opening to reseal the zipper.  No fuss, no muss.  It was a real eye opener.  Guess if someone wants to get into your suitcase, they can do that without any outward sign of the suitcase being opened even if they don't have the readily available TSA key.

Sue


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 13, 2008)

I carry nothing of value in my suitcase so I leave it unlocked. I am happy knowing that the luggage screeners can get through mine easily when the want to so they can get on to the next one which may be more worthwhile to examine than mine.


----------



## Dollie (Mar 13, 2008)

*Another possible worry*

I tried the approved locks.  My luggage left with four locks and arrived with one.  That was a waste.  I now use the plastic wire ties.  There is nothing of value in my luggage.  I am more worried about someone adding something to my luggage, especially on international flights, then I am about someone taking something out of my luggage.


----------



## linsj (Mar 13, 2008)

I always use the TSA locks and haven't lost any. I'm more concerned with other people (like those who deliver luggage that didn't make the flight) getting in than TSA workers. Of course, I don't check anything of value.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 13, 2008)

Dollie said:


> I tried the approved locks.  My luggage left with four locks and arrived with one.



That has been my experience as well!  We have had several TSA-approved locks taken off our luggage.  What is the point?

Kurt


----------



## naudette (Mar 13, 2008)

We don't lock them anymore either.  But if they do inspect the insides, they leave a note saying they did.  We've found those several times.


----------



## Elli (Mar 13, 2008)

Calyn79 said:


> Do you still lock your cases when flying. And to do so do you have to have the 'approved' locks now. I was thinking of using little plastic zap-straps for the job....easy to get into, but at least I'd know that someone had opened my case for inspection once past the check-in point. Just curious to hear what folks are doing these days. I'll be clearning U.S. customs in Vancouver prior to boarding. Thank you.


When we fly to Mexico or Europe without going through the US, we still use our old locks.  If we travel to the US or through the US to Mexico, then we use the plastic wire ties.

Elli


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 13, 2008)

FYI Radio Shack is clearancing out all TravelBlue products at this time at about 75% off! I just purchased some of the new TSA approved locks made by Safe Skies that Interval International was recently advertising at $10.99 each. Here they are.

I paid $3.97 per pair at Radio Shack today and bought three pairs! 

I hope the TSA doesn't take them off and keep them.


----------



## geoffb (Mar 13, 2008)

We use plastic zip ties also, it makes it easier to spot the bags on the luggage carousel anyway since we use bright neon colors.

TSA has cut them off a couple times. Each time they left a note in the bag and also resealed the zipper with a zip tie that had the TSA logo stamped on it.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 13, 2008)

I lock them using the approved locks.  I have had the bags opened by the TSA several times with a note left inside, but nothing destroyed (including the lock).  I realize that it still is easy to break into the bag, but feel that a luggage handler would have to be more obviously engaged in the act of stealing if he has to get through the lock.

I used the plastic ties for awhile.  Given that you couldn't have any sharp instruments on the flight, I got in trouble when I needed to cut the tie while in the airport.


----------



## geneticblend (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't lock my suitcases. I keep my valuables in a carry-on. However, I have noticed several times that my luggage has been "inspected", and no note was left. Some items had been moved about, and it was not from just the items shifting in transit. There were certain things that were totally rearranged.


----------



## geoffb (Mar 13, 2008)

"Roger" said:


> I used the plastic ties for awhile.  Given that you couldn't have any sharp instruments on the flight, I got in trouble when I needed to cut the tie while in the airport.



Nail clippers are permitted in carry on now and work fine for cutting zip ties.

Or, you can put them in an outer pocket on the checked bag itself.


----------



## BSQ (Mar 14, 2008)

never have, never will.  I have a hard enough time keeping track of my car & house key let along an itty bitty suitcase key.

If it's required that my luggage be secure, I use the nylon zip ties


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 14, 2008)

geoffb said:


> Nail clippers are permitted in carry on now and work fine for cutting zip ties.
> 
> Or, you can put them in an outer pocket on the checked bag itself.




That's exactly what we have always done. Use zip ties and put nail cutters in an outside pocket.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 17, 2008)

We use coloured plastic ties in a particular sequence that we change evrytime we pack our bags. I am nor concerned about authorities checking the bags but I am concerned about stuff being put inside.
If the colour cde has been changed I know the bag has been tampered with.
Not having transited the US for quite sometime I have never had my bags interferred with


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2008)

Another supporter of the cable tie / nail clipper combo here.  I don't like leaving cases totally unsecured just in case the zip tab gets caught on something and the contents could then fall out.  Unlikely I know but simply not worth the risk.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought some "TSA approved" locks a few years ago, but had never used them after reading all the comments on Tug and elsewhere, that sounded like everyone knew they were approved EXCEPT the TSA screeners.
Late last year our neighbor asked if I knew where he could get some of the locks, so I gave him one of ours.  I told him I had no idea if it would help.
Shortly after they returned, he presented me with a brand new, packaged lock, and said ours had been horribly bent and useless, by the time they arrived at their destination.  So....I felt my reluctance to use the locks was well founded.
Jean


----------



## Kay H (Mar 17, 2008)

I use TSA approved locks all the time.  Never had my bag opened, never had a lock bent or missing.  Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't check bags very often but even when I do, I don't lock them.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 17, 2008)

Pat H said:


> I don't check bags very often but even when I do, I don't lock them.



Even the most liberal of cabin staff won't let me take my 20kg wheelie suitcase into the cabin so I have check my luggage


----------



## dboy1 (Mar 18, 2008)

We have learned to never lock our suitcases. Anything that we MUST have is on us or in our carry-on. All you really need on your holiday is your wallet and passport. The rest would be nice to have but in the long run won't make a real difference in your holiday unless you get hung up on the small stuff.


----------



## Elli (Mar 18, 2008)

Kay H said:


> I use TSA approved locks all the time.  Never had my bag opened, never had a lock bent or missing.  Maybe I'm just lucky.


Kay, didn't you just go on a cruise or just a trip and met Fern somewhere?  Had a good time?
Elli


----------



## Kay H (Mar 18, 2008)

Elli said:


> Kay, didn't you just go on a cruise or just a trip and met Fern somewhere?  Had a good time?
> Elli



Yes, Elli.

Pat H, Fern and her sister and 2 neighbors, Kathy Q, her son and her friend and Linda Brown and several friends.  We all had a ball.  Good bye Pina Coladas, hello slim fast!


----------



## julle (Apr 1, 2008)

*Warning against Brookstones Lock Warranty*

We purchased some locks from Brookstone which we have been pleased with during many trips. 

Brookstone gives a warranty and promises that you can get a new one when you return the cut off lock.

Well, as posted previously, TSA does not put the cut off locks in the suitcase, and as we did not have the cut off lock, I paid $ 10 for a warranty which Brookstone knows harly ever will be used.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 1, 2008)

My daughter just returned from Mexico and her brand new Safe Skies made lock had been cut off and not returned.  

I bough them on a clearance at Radio Shack, so I won't worry about it.


----------



## Joe L (Jun 2, 2008)

*No Lock Works*

I still use TSA locks but no lock is secure with a zippered suitcase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEvSWN3rbSo&feature=related


----------



## geneticblend (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the purpose if you lock your suitcase with an approved lock or one of those nylon zip tags, only to find that the suitcase was opened anyway? And what if no note saying that the suitcase was inspected is left? How do you know who really took off your lock? You don't. So why put a lock on in the first place?


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 4, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> What is the purpose if you lock your suitcase with an approved lock or one of those nylon zip tags, only to find that the suitcase was opened anyway? And what if no note saying that the suitcase was inspected is left? How do you know who really took off your lock? You don't. So why put a lock on in the first place?




Theorectically, the TSA approved combination locks can be opened with a key that only the TSA inspectors have. In a perfect world, the TSA would open your lock, do their search, then lock the bags back again. 

Obviously not what is happening.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 4, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> What is the purpose if you lock your suitcase with an approved lock or one of those nylon zip tags, only to find that the suitcase was opened anyway?



I lock them to keep the zipper from opening and spilling the contents on the ramp. Zip ties work just as well but if the TSA cuts them to open for inspection, I am hosed. 

NEVER put anything you don't want to loose in a checked bag. Either carry it on or ship it with insurance. 

Cheers


----------

